# Monark Sprocket ?



## 2jakes (Mar 7, 2014)

I have a Monark by Silver King - Chicago









model 4406  & Serial # A015832




Has wrong sprocket !




left one is 1/2" & on the right is 1" skip-tooth

Anyone know which is the right sprocket  for this bike ?
Thanks.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 7, 2014)

neither. I have one (I think) $35 shipped if so...nice.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 7, 2014)

None of those shown. Should look like this but no dog leg crank. V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Mar 7, 2014)

yea, that's what she looks like only larger 52 tooth.


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 7, 2014)

bricycle said:


> yea, that's what she looks like only larger 52 tooth.






The "Schwinn" sprocket on the Monark is 52 tooth size.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 7, 2014)

It did not come with an off-set crank leg as pictured.... I hear dog legs are tasty bar-b-qued


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 7, 2014)

Use the crank you have not the one shown in my pic. V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 7, 2014)

more like this Huffman sprocket, but not as nice


----------



## bricycle (Mar 7, 2014)

...Scott's just being a bully!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 7, 2014)

bricycle said:


> ...Scott's just being a bully!




He started it with the George Clooney remarks!


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 7, 2014)

*Will the true Monark sprocket please stand up ?*





The first one on the left is the one I posted earlier...
it looks bigger because it's seated higher...





BTW....just use a fly swatter on the kid in the fruit bowl...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 7, 2014)

2jakes said:


> BTW....just use a fly swatter on the kid in the fruit bowl...





it's a punch bowl....:eek:


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 7, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> it's a punch bowl....:eek:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> you're lucky I didn't say ...
> ...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 7, 2014)

2jakes said:


> 37fleetwood said:
> 
> 
> > it's a punch bowl....:eek:[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 7, 2014)

*Dag nab it...here I was..trying to be human & not act like the
mangy mutt that I am...& you have to say that about the Monark...geesh !*


----------



## bricycle (Mar 7, 2014)

I think you crank is fine, you just need the correct chainwheel...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## 2jakes (Mar 7, 2014)

bricycle said:


> I think you crank is fine, you just need the correct chainwheel...




Chainwheel ?

Is that another word for sprocket ?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 7, 2014)

..Personally, I like to refer to the crankwheel as "Chainwheel" and the rear sprocket as "cog". It eliminates any guesswork, unless you don't know what the he_l I'm speaking of.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 7, 2014)

ok, I went out back and dug this out of the trash can. I had to cut all of the Manark away from it so it didn't stink so bad. pay shipping and it's yours.
look closely, it's not perfect.
if you're as cheap as you look, I can cut it in half and put it in a $5.00 priority box...


----------



## bricycle (Mar 7, 2014)

...guess I won't be eating tonight......


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 7, 2014)

oh, yeah, you also have to renounce your allegiance to George Clooney and lead a better life.







37fleetwood said:


> ok, I went out back and dug this out of the trash can. I had to cut all of the Manark away from it so it didn't stink so bad. pay shipping and it's yours.
> look closely, it's not perfect.
> if you're as cheap as you look, I can cut it in half and put it in a $5.00 priority box...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 7, 2014)

bricycle said:


> ...guess I won't be eating tonight......




sorry Brian, I thought you only had the girls version.
Jake, it's $250 plus overnight shipping on Air Force One.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 7, 2014)

thanks Scott, you are a true friend....


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 7, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> ok, I went out back and dug this out of the trash can. I had to cut all of the Manark away from it so it didn't stink so bad. pay shipping and it's yours.
> look closely, it's not perfect.
> if you're as cheap as you look, I can cut it in half and put it in a $5.00 priority box...








I  believe this is your size !

As for the cheap coffin...we can cut you in half...so you can fit ...no problemo !


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 7, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> sorry Brian, I thought you only had the girls version.
> Jake, it's $250 plus overnight shipping on Air Force One.




ok...I gotta write this on my list of people & places that have an odd sense
of humor, saying one thing & then changing it to another thing....

1. Lancaster, California.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 7, 2014)

2jakes said:


> ok...I gotta write this on my list of people & places that have an odd sense
> of humor, saying one thing & then changing it to another thing....
> 
> 1. Lancaster, California.




you have to agree, we don't want Brian starving do we?


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 7, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> if you're as cheap as you look, I can cut it in half and put it in a $5.00 priority box...



I sold one of my extra Austin Healey convertible top frames to a guy in Sao Paolo Brazil. Shipping was very expensive, so I offered to carefully cut it in pieces and mark the pieces so that it would fit into a smaller box and cost a lot less to ship. He went for it, got it, had it welded and was VERY HAPPY. If I ever make it to Sao Paolo, he'll take me on a tour in his car.


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 7, 2014)

fat tire trader said:


> I sold one of my extra Austin Healey convertible top frames to a guy in Sao Paolo Brazil. Shipping was very expensive, so I offered to carefully cut it in pieces and mark the pieces so that it would fit into a smaller box and cost a lot less to ship. He went for it, got it, had it welded and was VERY HAPPY. If I ever make it to Sao Paolo, he'll take me on a tour in his car.




....You're kidding right ?

Tell me you're kidding !

ha-ha- funny...


no...I don't thinking you're kidding....


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 7, 2014)

Brian,
I do hope you find something tonight & you don't starve...& tell that kid in
the whatever bowl he can put it back where he got it...
I have several ...I just wanted to find out which was the correct one !


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 7, 2014)

2jakes said:


> Brian,
> I do hope you find something tonight & you don't starve...& tell that kid in
> the _ _ _ _ _ _ bowl he can put it back where he got it...
> I have several ...I just wanted to find out which was the correct one !




you just don't want to renounce Clooney that's it isn't it?


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 7, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> you just don't want to renounce Clooney that's it isn't it?




If I had my "druthers" between you & Clooney...???

 I do believe you already know the answer !


----------



## bricycle (Mar 7, 2014)

...Jake, so you were just making us jump thru hoops, and you don't need a chainwheel/sprocket/crankwheel thingy?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 7, 2014)

bricycle said:


> ...Jake, so you were just making us jump thru hoops, and you don't need a chainwheel/sprocket/crankwheel thingy?




he was just trying to strain our friendship, he's a George Clooney man through and through!


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 7, 2014)

bricycle said:


> ...Jake, so you were just making us jump thru hoops, and you don't need a chainwheel/sprocket/crankwheel thingy?




Brian , I will reply to you as my friend.
In my original post ,you will notice that I was asking if anyone knew which is the right
sprocket for the Monark.

My intentions were not meant to make anyone "jump thru hoops"...

I would expect you to understand.

BTW: I still hear that buzzing noise...must be coming from Lancaster !


----------



## TammyN (Mar 7, 2014)

TOTALLY off-topic (my apologies to George Clooney), but is that is that the original paint? I like the color scheme.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 7, 2014)

I was hoping you were making us jump thru hoops....especially large colorful ones! How else would you reply to me???


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 7, 2014)

bricycle said:


> I was hoping you were making us jump thru hoops....especially large colorful ones! How else would you reply to me???




he was a circus dog before he made it big in movies, hoops he knows.


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 7, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> We were a circus act before he made it big in movies, hoops he knows.









*Those were fun times !*


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 7, 2014)

TammyN said:


> (my apologies George Clooney), but is that is that the original paint? I like the color scheme.







*No apologies needed Tammy...
I just don't know about the color.*


----------

